# Juma Mods



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)

I didn't really like Juma when it first started to appear on the scene but as time has gone on I have come to love it. I still think nothing beats the look of really good stabilised wood that has been well finished and preferably sealed with CA... but those modders that can do that to stab wood properly are few and far between. The issue I have with wood is it's susceptible to juice stains and warping...

Enter Juma... looks good and handles juice with zero issue at all. Plus I tend to hold my mods in my hand all day and wood takes a beating from handling, sweat and juice... while Juma doesn't hassle one bit. And it looks great for a lot longer than wood and doesn't need maintenance like wood does.

So for me Juma rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't really like Juma when it first started to appear on the scene but as time has gone on I have come to love it. I still think nothing beats the look of really good stabilised wood that has been well finished and preferably sealed with CA... but those modders that can do that to stab wood properly are few and far between. The issue I have with wood is it's susceptible to juice stains and warping...
> 
> Enter Juma... looks good and handles juice with zero issue at all. Plus I tend to hold my mods in my hand all day and wood takes a beating from handling, sweat and juice... while Juma doesn't hassle one bit. And it looks great for a lot longer than wood and doesn't need maintenance like wood does.
> 
> ...


I really like the look and feel of these mods. I'm hoping to own my very own Juma mod one day 

Beautiful collection you have there Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

I have to say those CLZ mods feel fanstastic in the hand
I held the blue one last weekend at the Vape Meet
Amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (29/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't really like Juma when it first started to appear on the scene but as time has gone on I have come to love it. I still think nothing beats the look of really good stabilised wood that has been well finished and preferably sealed with CA... but those modders that can do that to stab wood properly are few and far between. The issue I have with wood is it's susceptible to juice stains and warping...
> 
> Enter Juma... looks good and handles juice with zero issue at all. Plus I tend to hold my mods in my hand all day and wood takes a beating from handling, sweat and juice... while Juma doesn't hassle one bit. And it looks great for a lot longer than wood and doesn't need maintenance like wood does.
> 
> ...



I Agree with you 100%. Feels Great in the hand and never need to worry if juice is ever spilt on Mod. However when using my skyline's that is never an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (29/11/17)

Ash said:


> I Agree with you 100%. Feels Great in the hand and never need to worry if juice is ever spilt on Mod. However when using my skyline's that is never an issue.
> 
> View attachment 114786



That ivory looking one is legit beautiful man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

